
The Art of Condolence - endswapper
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/02/style/how-to-express-sympathy.html
======
aq3cn
This article reminds of George Carlin. He could have taught more about this
art. What a person !!

I miss him a lot.

~~~
endswapper
I'd like to understand how or why this reminds you of George Carlin, but yeah,
Carlin is legit, and he is to be missed.

~~~
aq3cn
He made fun of euphemism and the way people mourn over or feel hurt because of
choice of words.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuEQixrBKCc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuEQixrBKCc)

This article asks us to avoid the d word (death, dead). This is bit too
extreme for me. English is my third language and I have hurt people at
multiple occasions because of poor choice of words. I wish it goes away, so
that my life can be easier. It is not easy to live in society as an autistic
person and I have no interest in learning manners of society when I believe I
have more meaningful interests to pursue.

If you are a social person, you will not like my opinion and it's fine. I am
used to that. Check what Linus has to say about it in his TEDx talk.

[https://www.ted.com/talks/linus_torvalds_the_mind_behind_lin...](https://www.ted.com/talks/linus_torvalds_the_mind_behind_linux?language=en)

~~~
endswapper
Thanks for the follow-up. That wasn't a challenge of any sort. I was curious
because I enjoy Carlin, I didn't connect the dots, but I understand the train
of thought now.

~~~
aq3cn
Sorry for cryptic and indirect. Next time, I will be more clear about what I
want to say. I understand no one here is looking for putting pieces of puzzle
together.

